# R15 RF capable?



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Is the R15-300 capable of RF control with the remote?
I have the R15 that was replaced by a HD-DVR, and DTV told me to just keep it.
I am now thinking about getting it reauthorized to use on a 19" TV in the kitchen, but I cannot put the receiver in there, bosses orders. I can locate the receiver about 30 feet away, but no line of sight to the receiver from the kitchen so I would need a receiver that is both RG6 and RF compatible.
Thanks,
Errol


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, the R15 can use an rf remote (which you will have to get separately as the included remote for it does not do rf). Some R15's have a connector on the back for an external antenna for the rf remote (and some have the antenna internal). If yours has a connector on the back for an rf remote, stick a paper clip or short piece of wire into it - that should be enough antenna for 30 feet.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Carl,
Mine does have the coax connector on the back for a RF antenna. I will try the clip, but is there an external antenna available?, and if so, from where?
Again, 
Thanks,
Errol


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You should be able to order the antenna from DirecTV. In reality, any antenna that has the proper connector on it (a cheap tv antenna for example) will work just fine. Or, you can take a short piece of coax with a connector on one end, strip back the outer insulation about 6 inches so just the center conductor is exposed on the other end, and use that for an antenna.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Not only does the R15 do RF, it can be set up to do BOTH RF and IR at the same time!! That's how I have mine set up and it's great.

Don't fiddle around with a paper clip.

Get a piece of solid copper wire and cut it so it is about 6" long. Shape it into an "L" and poke it into the connector on the back of the DVR. If you have any extra coax cable, cut it apart and take the center conductor. It is the perfect size to fit into the connector (since that's what it was designed for). :sure:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DIRECTV used to offer an upgrade kit (RC64RBK) that included the antenna but they discontinued it. You can still get them on eBay.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Not only does the R15 do RF, it can be set up to do BOTH RF and IR at the same time!! That's how I have mine set up and it's great.


And, if I remember correctly, it will only do both at the same time so long as you never go in and change the setting. Once you do, then it only does one or the other. Something strange like that anyway. Mine hasn't been active for a couple of years now and I don't remember exactly what the trick was.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks to you all for your insights.
Errol


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> And, if I remember correctly, it will only do both at the same time so long as you never go in and change the setting. Once you do, then it only does one or the other. Something strange like that anyway. Mine hasn't been active for a couple of years now and I don't remember exactly what the trick was.


You set it to RF and then restart it if my memory serves me correct. When it comes back from it's restart, it also "remembers" to do IR.

Now, this was many, many software releases ago (most of them CE for me) so I have no idea what would happen if someone recently got an R15 with the current national release software version and tried to set it up to do both.

In any event, both of my R15's (one that always gets the current CE and the other that only gets NR software updates) are both set up to do both RF & IR and I find it a really great "feature" unlike my stupid, lethargic, R22-200 that can only do one at a time.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

You can make a great antenna using a piece of coax cable. Screw one end in normally and run it as far as you want it to go, then strip the other end so the coppers showing.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

I had an older model some 10 or 12 years ago, that had an RF remote and a screw on antennae. To get more range I used a 6 ft coax cable with a male-to-male adapter at the end and screwed in the supplied antennae. Raised it up high behind the entertainment center cabinet, unseen so "The Boss" did not object. The RF remote worked any where in the house, even in the far bedroom.


----------

